# New member and new boat



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

Welcome and congrats on the new ride! 16' Egret is one sweet skiff!

Cheers
Capt. Jan


----------



## stickwaver (May 13, 2008)

Looks tippy. Welcome! Start pourin drinks!


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

Since the bar is open, Gin and Tonic please... 

Oh and before anyone else tell you... Egrets can't catch fish...


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

welcome and congrats on your new machine [smiley=1-beer.gif] i'll have a straight shot of tequila and a coke to wash it down [smiley=40s.gif] so what was it that brought you to sell the bay boat and buy a flats rig???


----------



## aaronshore (Aug 24, 2007)

> Since the bar is open, Gin and Tonic please...
> 
> Oh and before anyone else tell you... Egrets can't catch fish...


Man that guy is ugly. Where'd you get that Jan? ;D


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

we all can be as pretty as you Aaron.


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

Welcome to the forum. [smiley=beer.gif] Boat looks great.




BTW Jan, 

photoshop [smiley=tongueout.gif]


----------



## backwaterbandits (Dec 15, 2006)

Welcome aboard monoman! 
New boat is beautifullll!!! Enjoy.


----------



## Monoman (May 31, 2009)

> ...  so what was it that brought you to sell the bay boat and buy a flats rig???


I had a 20' Polar and the boat is great for fishing two or three people inshore or offshore.  However, I live near Jupiter inlet and prefer to fish the dock lights at night. It was a bit much to handle by myself in fast moving water so I found myself not fishing if I couldn't find anyone to go with me.

You don't see those Egret birds catch many fish but have you ever seen them hunt lizards?  Deadly I tell you, deadly.


----------



## Monoman (May 31, 2009)

Update: I just got the boat back from Mike's Master Repair.

They installed the trolling motor, VHF, and stereo w/ speakers. This was my first time working with Mike and he definitely lives up to his reputation. Most definitely top notch work. Mike is very thorough about making sure they do exactly what you want. I am pretty sure the my boat was cleaner after I got it back from him.

I was concerned about the VHF antenna so Mike went ahead with a stealth install under the poling platform. I will snap a pic this weekend and post it up.


----------



## Green_Hornet (Nov 1, 2008)

Good looking sled! You should have a lotta fun around the docks with that!


----------



## pescador72 (Aug 6, 2008)

welcome...super sweet rig!


----------



## Kemo (Jun 22, 2008)

Very nice setup there Monoman. Welcome to the forum. I'll have a Stoli on the rocks, please.

Kemo


----------

